# Wanna help come up with a new rabbitry name?



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to change the name of my rabbitry and I'd love to hear your ideas! Right now, my bunny barn is called "Verdant Rabbitry", but the problem is that no one knows what "verdant" means...and many folks outside breeding circles are not familiar with the term "rabbitry". It's also a little awkward to say the name. 

So...I want to ditch the "rabbitry" term and use something more general like "so-and-so Rabbits" or something like that. I'm really into heritage breeds and I'm exploring natural/sustainable management techniques, so it'd be great if the name could somehow reflect that. The barn itself is in southern Virginia if that helps...

I have a *couple* of ideas  , but I'd love to hear yours first.


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

I like Verdant, it means green and growing, folks don't have to understand it as long as you do. As for folks not being able to figure out what a rabbitry is reminds me of some folks I know, they can't spell, and had very expensive magnetic signs made for their car that read 'Rabbit Tree'. When I asked her if it was a play on words she looked at me like I was nuts, I didn't have the heart to tell her that her spelling was horrible. My point is you don't have to dumb down for others, but if you want to change the name thats great too. I've always liked 'Verderosa' it means 'green rose', I'll have to think about it, do you want cutesy or funny, or classic, or what?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Gosh, I always liked the name Verdant. Makes things sound lush and growing. But rabbitry doesn't fit too well with a lot of names--goes better with ones that end with an "s" sound.

You could just leave off the 'rabbits' and let it be "farm" instead. You might come up with more ideas that way regarding the sustaining/heritage aspect of the name. I have never registered a rabbitry name, but if I did it would be just the farm name without the "farm" on the end of it, since my farm name describes a location rather than anyone's name. 

And of course there's the way your rabbit pedigrees look, with the name you choose.

I might come up with something simple, like H & S Rabbits, and have a tagline on my webpage, business cards, etc, of "Heritage breed rabbits for sustainable agriculture". Or "Long Time Gone Rabbits" "Time Goes By Rabbits" "Old Fashion Rabbits" "Here Today Rabbitry" (I imagine Hare Today is gone already). All of those stink but it's all I can come up with right now. 

What names did you come up with?

Jennifer


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Bunny Barn

Rabbit Roost

Lagamorph Lane


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

hoppy rabbit farm of southern va


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Big Bouncy Bunnies


----------



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

You're right - "Hare Today" is taken...Tracy's company name!  (by the way, great pics of her colony setup on their website at http://www.hare-today.com/about.php)

I think a rabbitry name that could also double as a "company" name or brand name in the future would be cool. One of the ideas we were tossing around was "Heritage Hare", but I'm not sure about that one. :shrug:


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

How about 'Not Forgotten Rabbits'?
and the line 'Breeds from the past securing our future'?

Lagomorphs of Long Ago? - Rabbits from the past breeding for the future?

I wonder if there's any possibility that people might take the name Heritage Hare to mean an old fashioned hair salon?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Hareloom Rabbits?  

Oh, groan, too, too punny! :nono: Forget I said anything. I'm in a weird mood this morning.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

rabbitgal said:


> You're right - "Hare Today" is taken...Tracy's company name!  (by the way, great pics of her colony setup on their website at http://www.hare-today.com/about.php)
> 
> I think a rabbitry name that could also double as a "company" name or brand name in the future would be cool. One of the ideas we were tossing around was "Heritage Hare", but I'm not sure about that one. :shrug:


I agree - I use Somerhill for everything - farm, rabbits, sheep, fiber business. Its generic enough that it covers all the options. 

Might want to make it "portable" too. Our farm name came from the fact that we had a hill farm near Somerset, Ohio. Then we moved to another, larger farm near Caldwell. By that time, our name was recognized by enough people, and used in all our registrations of animals that we decided to keep it. 

If I ever changed it, Highland Meadows would be one choice. 
Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

Maggie, Maggie, Maggie!! Hareloom? You made me snort my tea!

Who ever though that naming 'yourself' could be so difficult?


----------

